# AFC "Amber" - Golden Girl Titles!



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Huge congratulations to Tammy Zahornacky and Fred Warf for titling *AFC Windbreakers Premium Ale* and qualifying for the 2020 National Amateur Retriever Championship!!!

Get this: 
* Amber earned an Open 2nd at the Montgomery field trial and then
* Amber WON the Amateur at that trial!
Holy Cow!!!

Tammy and Fred have a way with Golden Girls, having owned and trained FC AFC Port Costas Chantilly Lace FDHF!

Again, congrats!

FTGoldens


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love seeing good news on a Monday  I missed this and will go look for photos, congratulations to all involved!!!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Yay!! I love following the Golden's in the National Amateur. Not sure we will ever hit that level, but so much respect for those that do.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Congratulations on a job well done!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow that had to be so incredible to almost get a double header! Wow! Great for Amber. I look forward to seeing her at the NARC.


----------

